# Looking for researchers! FREE PRODUCTS!



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

Want to research PURCHASE PEPTIDES: AICAR and GW50150?

Let me know why we should send you FREE products for you to run a log! Who wants it? Who will run the best log???


----------



## crackrbaby (May 21, 2012)

Damn son!


----------



## Lordsks (May 21, 2012)

I would be down to run a log. Planing on running some primo and test and would love to add this to it. Going to get bloodwork before and after. My hDL is always really low and would love to see if this raises it as they say it can do. I have ran several details logs here with pics. I would give honest feedback. Would dose GW-501516 and AICAR at 5mg day or 10mg EOD.


----------



## thasho (May 21, 2012)

Damn TwisT, I've been looking for an excuse to run these compounds...this seems like the perfect opportunity. I'd log it like a beast and get some bloods going too. Like ^^ said, 5-10 mg EOD reads like the most sensible dose.


----------



## Thresh (May 21, 2012)

Well if you want a detailed log for these products I'd totally be in. They do seem like very interesting compounds. 

In any case I will be looking forward to checking out some logs, hopefully my own 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## mnpower (May 22, 2012)

I just started a log with ghrp6- and cjc no dac from purchase peptides. Id like to see how this works with that and my test/tren/winny combo.  also im a bit highe body fat then the average guy so it would be nice to see how it works on a fat dude as well as someone trying to get ready for a show


----------



## hill450 (May 22, 2012)

Shit, I'll run them if you tell me what they are and how to use them lol......peptides confuse me. Also I'm not on anything right now if that helps. Well may start some Osta Rx soon


----------



## tacoman (May 23, 2012)

I have ran GW50150 before, so I have experience in  running it as with if GW50150 is legit or not. I am going on post in just a few weeks and hope to run GW50150 and keep energy levels up and fat gain at bay. This would be a great opportunity to try out purchase peptides GW50150 and log all my progress as I go through.

ps if you haven't tried purchase peptides, I can't recommend them highly enough. Best igf lr3 I have ever researched.


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Taco, PM me your address, we will let you log both.

Thasho, Lrdsks, PM me your address, we will send you both a *FULL months* supply of GW.

Please dont let us down, lets see some quality logs 

-T



tacoman said:


> I have ran GW50150 before, so I have experience in  running it as with if GW50150 is legit or not. I am going on post in just a few weeks and hope to run GW50150 and keep energy levels up and fat gain at bay. This would be a great opportunity to try out purchase peptides GW50150 and log all my progress as I go through.
> 
> ps if you haven't tried purchase peptides, I can't recommend them highly enough. Best igf lr3 I have ever researched.





thasho said:


> Damn TwisT, I've been looking for an excuse to run these compounds...this seems like the perfect opportunity. I'd log it like a beast and get some bloods going too. Like ^^ said, 5-10 mg EOD reads like the most sensible dose.





Lordsks said:


> I would be down to run a log. Planing on running some primo and test and would love to add this to it. Going to get bloodwork before and after. My hDL is always really low and would love to see if this raises it as they say it can do. I have ran several details logs here with pics. I would give honest feedback. Would dose GW-501516 and AICAR at 5mg day or 10mg EOD.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (May 23, 2012)

I'd be in Twist.  I'm currently running Mod/Ipam/G-2 all from Purchase Peptides (4months now).  Also on week 7 of Sus 250 @ 500mg/wk EOD and Formeron EOD.  

I could either add these products into my last month of this cycle or use them during PCT?

Whichever you decide, I will log RELENTLESSLY.

-bj

Stats:
40 years old
10 years training
6'1"   204 lbs.


----------



## Lordsks (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Twist, PM sent.


----------



## thasho (May 24, 2012)

pm sent your way, thanks twist


----------



## FrankJames (May 26, 2012)

i would be happy to log. right now i am working through some tendon issues on my left forearm, could check for any healing potentials as well. Also, my logs would be accurate as all get out because i am a bit of a sceptic. i have been using peptides for a while now, (but i am on nothing but HGH at this time), and i never seem to get the same results as the other logs state, (which are usually made by board reps... no offense meant, just a grain of salt), so, if you want me i am in. my diet is totally dialed in right now, my workout are real good except where i had to dial back to light weights due to my tendon.

over the last year i have lost 45 lbs, currentl 6'1 at 259. next week i will be less.

let me know if you would like me to go for it.
thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## independent (May 26, 2012)

I would like to try your clomid.


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

Well I was gonna say we are done giving shit away....but we arent. When this thread reaches 70 posts we will give away another round of stuff  Please dont spam, we want different people coming here and telling us why we should send them stuff! If people just spam post nonsense then we will have to wait until more posts come in.

So if youre reading this and havnt posted, tell me *YOU *want to try purchase peptides quality!


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 28, 2012)

I can run a log...I have several detailed logs. My receptors are clean and ready to go


----------



## tacoman (May 28, 2012)

Thanks so much twist!! Pm sent, looking forward running the log


----------



## TwisT (May 28, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> I can run a log...I have several detailed logs. My receptors are clean and ready to go




kinky


----------



## BroncoJunkie (May 30, 2012)

You're a sic fuk Twist.  I hope the GW reacts as nicely on those of us with Less than Pristine receptors.  70 posts may take a while by the looks of things.  I was about to start my GH for the summer cut..  holler soon if you want me to log this instead.  I promise to include pics as well.

-BJ


----------



## TwisT (May 30, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> You're a sic fuk Twist.  I hope the GW reacts as nicely on those of us with Less than Pristine receptors.  70 posts may take a while by the looks of things.  I was about to start my GH for the summer cut..  holler soon if you want me to log this instead.  I promise to include pics as well.
> 
> -BJ



HAhaha!


----------



## maxwkw (May 31, 2012)

I love peptides. I've used ghrp-6, ghrp-2 , mod grf 1-29, ipam, melanotan, gh and insulin. 

I'm definitely up for logging my experience with some of your peptides. I've been wanting to try gw and aicar. I've also been wanting to try frag stacked with ghrp and mod grf. 

I'm good at recording experiences and very unbiased. If your products are good I will definitely be recommending the hell out of them.


----------



## TwisT (May 31, 2012)

Awesome! thanks for the entry 



maxwkw said:


> I love peptides. I've used ghrp-6, ghrp-2 , mod grf 1-29, ipam, melanotan, gh and insulin.
> 
> I'm definitely up for logging my experience with some of your peptides. I've been wanting to try gw and aicar. I've also been wanting to try frag stacked with ghrp and mod grf.
> 
> I'm good at recording experiences and very unbiased. If your products are good I will definitely be recommending the hell out of them.


----------

